# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Trey Brewer, not bad for 21

## BigBrad330

Anybody know much about this guy other than that he's only 21 and is looking pretty good for his age. Contest weight is between 260-280.

----------


## notanormalgent

That guy is massive! I saw him at the Excalibur show, I didn't know he was 21, though!

----------


## Superhuman

he was in muscular development... f*ck that asshole  :LOL:

----------


## Haro3

> he was in muscular development... f*ck that asshole


yea i jus saw that the other day...absolute monster.../genetic FREAK! i wish i had muscle density and maturity like that at my age now!!!

----------


## Snrf

he is quite possibly the dumbest guy in the world though, ever seen him interviewed? he stands there with a confused look while his trainer talks for him. He just stands there like "duh?"

he looks great though, legs are RIDICULOUS.

----------


## Anavar Man

He looks good but he does'nt look 260 to 280. Maybe 240

----------


## Kale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtprcdQZupY

----------


## Anavar Man

I was wrong, I conceed. That dude is a monster for 21 years old. It shows you the benefits of powerlifting.

----------


## kaberle_15

Dudes got some killer legs

----------


## H20Crazy

I think he has potential to become the next Mr. O. All that said, isn't this a 'Pictures of Pro Bodybuilders' forum???? This guy is not going to compete at the nationals for another year at least.

----------


## kaberle_15

> I think he has potential to become the next Mr. O. All that said, isn't this a 'Pictures of Pro Bodybuilders' forum???? This guy is not going to compete at the nationals for another year at least.


Your right BigBrad should have posted it in the mebers pictures forum and passed it on as himself :Wink/Grin:

----------


## dhriscerr

CRAZY!!! he didn't even work upper body, just squat and bench until alittle over a year before that interview, GENETIC FREAK!!! thats just a moral cursher, that some people are just so gifted  :Frown:

----------


## dhriscerr

WOW those legs are insane!!!

----------


## Markosterone

this guy looks great. wounder how many cycles hes done  :Big Grin:

----------


## CL_SAYED

waw he take the steroids when he was 3 years old

----------


## BigBrad330

> Your right BigBrad should have posted it in the mebers pictures forum and passed it on as himself



haha my bad guys, maybe next time

----------


## Jason865

Sad to see a kid that young who has already been abusing drugs heavily since he was a teen. He will be burned out or dead by 26.

----------


## lcpl kill

what happened to coming up in the game. reaching your max natural potential and then juicing. he does have an impressive side gyno.

----------


## Haro3

> Sad to see a kid that young who has already been abusing drugs heavily since he was a teen. He will be burned out or dead by 26.


nice assumption!?!? but complete opinion...look at lee priest he was absolutely HUGE by 22 and im pretty sure he's still living  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Haro3

> what happened to coming up in the game. reaching your max natural potential and then juicing. he does have an impressive side gyno.


uh i'd say he reached his genetic potential! and surpassed it just cuz hes young doesnt mean he didnt reach his potential not to mention that gentic potential stuff is bs. who's to say when you reach your potential? cuz in theory you could ALWAYS change something and change your body in one way or another.....it could be never ending. but look at his pics when he was 23% like 300+lbs he was huge then just not lean....

----------


## wishmasterATM

sickk!!

----------


## Dude-Man

lol, i love the part where he's doing extensions with 40 lbs.

----------


## Timm1704

regardless of some opinions in here, its far from just drugs thats got him to where he is. i am the same age as him, started training at age 12 (almost 10 years ago, but seriously for 6 years) have ran about 6 or 7 cycles starting at 19 years old (not used GH yet) eat and train like a prick (for the past year or so i have almost lived a lifestyle of a pro, i only work about 4 nights per week, and am able to relax, eat and train at my leisure). i wouldnt say i have bad genetics, although far from special, and i dont look even remotely close to good compared to him. that dude right there has awesome genes, must train like an animal and eat religiously.

----------


## Haro3

> regardless of some opinions in here, its far from just drugs thats got him to where he is. i am the same age as him, started training at age 12 (almost 10 years ago, but seriously for 6 years) have ran about 6 or 7 cycles starting at 19 years old (not used GH yet) eat and train like a prick (for the past year or so i have almost lived a lifestyle of a pro, i only work about 4 nights per week, and am able to relax, eat and train at my leisure). i wouldnt say i have bad genetics, although far from special, and i dont look even remotely close to good compared to him. that dude right there has awesome genes, must train like an animal and eat religiously.


EXACTLY i hate when people automatically assume hes running rediculous amounts of gear and is "going to die at 26"......thats jus ignorance

----------


## dhriscerr

He's running something though, But even if he is im sure its all monitored really really well. Not to mention he has a personal trainer, and almost no matter how well someone thinks they train, it is better with a trainer to push you and spot you and keep you from cheating and keeping you on point. My buddy works at a gym in Irvine CA and almost all the personal trainers there some of which have done competitoins, even they all use personal trainers.

----------


## dhriscerr

^^^^ With that being said, I wish I could afford a personal chef, Im getting so sick of making food!!!

----------


## Jason865

> nice assumption!?!? but complete opinion...look at lee priest he was absolutely HUGE by 22 and im pretty sure he's still living


Lee is very modist with his drug use, esp when he was younger...Terry is the definition of abuse.

He will be done by 25-26 or sooner

----------


## Snrf

> Lee is very modist with his drug use, esp when he was younger...Terry is the definition of abuse.
> 
> He will be done by 25-26 or sooner


how do you know this?  :Aajack:

----------


## tbjake34

The guy is a liar he said in one of his interviews that he had 23 in biceps and they mesured them at 21in and he said he was wei***ng about 315.. Thats complete BS The guy would end up wei***ng about 340 once he put all the mass on his frame possilbe and be competing at like 320.

----------


## tbjake34

I mean dont get me wrong the guy is a beast for 21 but I doubt he weighs 315.

----------


## GGallin

I dont know but that is just insane. I mean the way he looked at 18 was rediculous. Like you said he was huge but not cut. Liar or not he looks damne good and I would love to be that big by the age of 30 much less at 21, hell I am 24 now. I am screwed!

----------


## X-Damien

I heard he eats little babies for his PWM!

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

one old looking bastard for being 21.

And the dieing before 26 thing. How the fuk do you know?? 

There's countless bodybuilders who have been using since then who are ....still alive.....

----------


## the hulkster

that F*cker, Those are some genetics, plain and simple, the nutritionist wouldn't hurt either but however you spin it not to many people could even in his same situation look like that at that age.

----------


## Spyder

He has better legs then some of todays pros! His upper body will catch on soon enough, he will be Mr O someday without a single doubt.

----------


## dhriscerr

Considering most Mr. O are around 30 he has some serious years to get his shit perfect.

----------


## lcpl kill

my point is that people dont even try, the guy is huge i'll give him that but if his genetics are sooooooo good why does he need to juice, and ignorance is thinking that he doesnt.

----------


## Jason865

> how do you know this?


We shall see, in 5 years I say he will be done, no more bodybuilding and having severe medical problerms or dead......see you in 5.  :7up:

----------


## AntiSmallness

> We shall see, in 5 years I say he will be done, no more bodybuilding and having severe medical problerms or dead......see you in 5.


Always bringing people down arent ya? You know nothing about trey...you think he is just abusing drugs like mad...have you not seen the size this kid carried before he even statred bodybuilding.

----------


## Jason865

> Always bringing people down arent ya? You know nothing about trey...you think he is just abusing drugs like mad...have you not seen the size this kid carried before he even statred bodybuilding.


Look 17 stop following me around and flaming me with your immature negativity

----------


## AntiSmallness

> Look 17 stop following me around and flaming me with your immature negativity


As usual you change the topic...didnt get enough of the last owning I delivered?

trey brewer vid...has some nice shots of him from a year or two back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtprcdQZupY


jason, I will be at the gym around 2pm tomorrow...you could come along and be my weight monkey

----------


## Jason865

> As usual you change the topic...didnt get enough of the last owning I delivered?
> 
> trey brewer vid...has some nice shots of him from a year or two back.
> 
> jason, I will be at the gym around 2pm tomorrow...you could come along and be my weight monkey


Look 17, Terry is huge but at what cost?

I have seen teens come and go, the ones who abused drugs always fade away fast.
I wish Terry the best and hope that now he is older he is more careful with his drug use.

----------


## tbjake34

The guy will be fine.. He dosent juice that much I doubt he will burn out. I think he will be around till he is 30 or older. It takes a lot of juice to kill someone. And he gets blood tests and stuff.

----------


## Superhuman

he's from Georgia, do you have any idea of how many teens in the South ABUSE steroids (well, I guess teens in general now). I would be willing to bet money that he has been on cycle for years without even taking a break, maybe just bridging every now and then. I know a guy who has been juicing since he was 18 (he's 26 now) and he has never been off, EVER - he is a beast though but he looks like he's 40, much like this cat. There are plenty of guys who started juicing real young and ran cycles like that, but typically they end up burning out like Jason said.

----------


## Fjock

> Look 17, Terry is huge but at what cost?
> 
> I have seen teens come and go, the ones who abused drugs always fade away fast.
> I wish Terry the best and hope that now he is older he is more careful with his drug use.


Then could you please explain the lee priest situation? along with many other pro bodybuilders that started juicing in teen years. Lee's teen pics look sick for his age and weight.

----------


## Superhuman

> Then could you please explain the lee priest situation? along with many other pro bodybuilders that started juicing in teen years. Lee's teen pics look sick for his age and weight.


i'm sure he has encountered many problems with steroid use but I sincerely doubt he, or any other bodybuilder for that matter, would openly discus that. the problem with steroid -deaths is that it is very hard to prove that steroids were the root cause... much like AIDS in its earlier days. I have noticed that since I have begun taking steroids I've been sick more often - I used to get sick very rarely. ANYWAY, my point is that if you are asking him to show you someone who is in bad health due to teenage steroid use it would be hard to find.

----------


## Jason865

> Then could you please explain the lee priest situation? along with many other pro bodybuilders that started juicing in teen years. Lee's teen pics look sick for his age and weight.


Lee did nothing as a young man compaired to Terry.

----------


## thekaydense

> Look 17, Terry is huge but at what cost?
> 
> I have seen teens come and go, the ones who abused drugs always fade away fast.
> I wish Terry the best and hope that now he is older he is more careful with his drug use.


you obviously dont know what you are talking about. there are few bodybuilders with serious health problems from steroids . its the diuretics in large amount that hurt people. read flex wheelers book. he completely abused steroids from a young age, and now his only problem is he is on low dose TRT. It was his diuretic abuse that almost killed him.

----------


## Timm1704

> Lee did nothing as a young man compaired to Terry.


you make alot of bold claims on this site, how do you know everything about what everybody has ever taken?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Considering most Mr. O are around 30 he has some serious years to get his shit perfect.


If he lives.

Those that think he didn't start juice young are oblivious.

This isn't in anyway supposed to take away from his accomplishments.

It is simply being realistic.

The majority of the pro hopefuls start cycling using 1 gr per week test minimum..from the FIRST CYCLE.

It's just the way it is now..believe it or not...doesn't matter to me.

I hope, regardless of his protocol that his surround himself with people that will look out for his health.

He has a lot of potential to say the least.

----------


## timtim

here is his diet - thanks alot htu from dbb:

MEAL 1) 25 egg whites 2 yolks.
4 cups of organic oatmeal with cinnamon
Handful of almonds

MEAL 2) Protein shakes (60 grams)
Waxx Maze Carbo Hydrate Powder

MEAL 3) 16oz of skinless boneless chicken breast(salt free seasoning)
16oz of sweet potato with cinnamon
1 full bag of lettuce and veggies

MEAL 4) 1 large t-bone steak with 12oz potato and mixed veggies

MEAL 5) Protein shakes (60 grams)
Waxx Maze Carbo Hydrate Powder

MEAL 6) 16oz ground turkey breast
4 cups of brown rice

MEAL 7) Protein shake (60 grams)
Waxx Maze Carbo Hydrate Powder

----------


## Fjock

> Lee did nothing as a young man compaired to Terry.


Please bro, no one knows what amounts of juice pros use or have used but themselves and maybe their suppliers

----------


## lpicken

INCREDIBLE!!! I can't believe I haven't heard of this guy before. IMO, he is just as impressive as Jay and Ronnie. Is the only reason he is not competing side by side with them his age? This man is obviously genetically gifted and has an over active thyroid, but I don't understand why some members of this board gossip like little girls about BB'rs juice usage. Do you go to your local rice-burner's dragstrip and wonder if any of the guys or gals use NOS in their rides? BB'ers job is to show muscle. PERIOD. That is how they make a living that allows them to stay in the gym all day. Muscle fans and thier respective ruling bodies have garnished a taste for freaky size since the golden age of muscle died when Bob Paris was on top in the early 80's. (Side note: read Paris's book Gorilla Suit) To speculate when a top BB'er is going to burn out, or how much juice they use and for how long is pointless. Get over it. This is the way of the darkside.

----------


## surfnsailor

Sad to see a 21 year old pumped full of so many drugs. Guy looks like he is in his 30's...

----------


## AntiSmallness

> INCREDIBLE!!! I can't believe I haven't heard of this guy before. IMO, he is just as impressive as Jay and Ronnie. Is the only reason he is not competing side by side with them his age? This man is obviously genetically gifted and has an over active thyroid, but I don't understand why some members of this board gossip like little girls about BB'rs juice usage. Do you go to your local rice-burner's dragstrip and wonder if any of the guys or gals use NOS in their rides? BB'ers job is to show muscle. PERIOD. That is how they make a living that allows them to stay in the gym all day. Muscle fans and thier respective ruling bodies have garnished a taste for freaky size since the golden age of muscle died when Bob Paris was on top in the early 80's. (Side note: read Paris's book Gorilla Suit) To speculate when a top BB'er is going to burn out, or how much juice they use and for how long is pointless. Get over it. This is the way of the darkside.


couldnt agree more

----------


## lpicken

I just found more on this guy on the Muscular Development website. Check out his clip on MDTV. (For some reason I can't post the direct link)
The guy seems to have a pretty sound mind and seems like a pretty cool cat that I wouldn't mind hanging out with. Anyways, watch the clip and at about 4:25 in he talks about his hands. Appearantly, he has extra muscle growth coming out of the sides of his hands. This guy is a true mutant. Imagine how much more weight you could lift if you had a extra 2-3 inches of girth on your palms? Absolutely mind blowing!  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## TheDfromGC

in MD article it said he was benching 520 at age 17 and something about he didnt know what protein was until about 1 or 2 years ago

----------


## Jason865

> you obviously dont know what you are talking about. there are few bodybuilders with serious health problems from steroids. its the diuretics in large amount that hurt people. read flex wheelers book. he completely abused steroids from a young age, and now his only problem is he is on low dose TRT. It was his diuretic abuse that almost killed him.


Flex had huge problems because of steroid , slin, Igf-1, synth and GH abuse. I never said what drug would mess up Terry, he abuses many so one will get him.......and many bodybuilders have serious problems due to drug abuse.

----------


## Jason865

> you make alot of bold claims on this site, how do you know everything about what everybody has ever taken?


Name every bold claim and I will answer them one by one.

----------


## doittoit

Jason865 did u get banned on ********? Why don't u stop with the negative bullshit? Oh wait I know why, because u probably look like total shit compared to this guy and are feeling a bit jealous. It's ok though he only looks like a freak because he does soooo much gear, lol. Genetics and diet so overrated these days.

----------


## AntiSmallness

> Jason865 did u get banned on ********? Why don't u stop with the negative bullshit? Oh wait I know why, because u probably look like total shit compared to this guy and are feeling a bit jealous. It's ok though he only looks like a freak because he does soooo much gear, lol. Genetics and diet so overrated these days.


yea, theres no need for diet or genetics....all you need is buckets of gear! Jason is an embarrassment to this board, anyone who lifts, and life in general.

----------


## Haro3

> yea, theres no need for diet or genetics....all you need is buckets of gear! Jason is an embarrassment to this board, anyone who lifts, and life in general.


agreed! i just get pissed off when i read what he posts! ignorance at its finest......it's a steroids board WE KNOW the guys runnin gear and yes more than most if not all on this board im sure BUT jason u still dont KNOW anything about thses guys ur not their trainers or doctors so quit presenting what is your opinion in a factual manner its fvckin annoying

----------


## Timm1704

> Name every bold claim and I will answer them one by one.


 i really cant be fvcked going through this thread and many others copying and pasting. you have made many claims regarding what pros are like personally and what drugs they use etc, do you know these guys all so well? its one thing speculating that so and so uses 2 billion mgs tren ED, its another claiming it as fact

----------


## chest6

Tons of potential.

Hope he doesnt get too caught up in taking huge doses at such a young kid tho..

Is that diet for real? 16oz chicken breast? lol

----------


## IBdmfkr

Lots of jealous ppl in this thread and others that understand the hardwork that this guy has gone through and the sacrifices he makes each day to look the way he does.

Drugs use? Obiously, but what Pro athlete doesn't? You have to if you want to compete.

----------


## Jason865

> i really cant be fvcked going through this thread and many others copying and pasting.


Then don't bring it up son.

----------


## Timm1704

> Then don't bring it up son.


lol avoiding the actual question and points to what ive said hey dad? its not just me thats noticed your seemingly bullshit posts. until you give us an explanation as to how you know everything about what every known competitor takes, myself and im sure most others will view you as just another internet clown

----------


## Spyder

> in MD article it said he was benching 520 at age 17 and something about he didnt know what protein was until about 1 or 2 years ago


520 for reps? If so, i call BS. He didn't know what protein powder was until a few years ago? Give me a break, the kid probably knew what deca was at the age of 2!

----------


## Spyder

He has legs like a freakin pro and he's 22, ofcourse he knew what protein is!

----------


## GonnaBeHuge

HOLY SHIT....  :Jawdrop:

----------


## guest589745

He makes me feel like a loser  :Frown:

----------


## guest589745

Who trains that guy I wonder........

----------


## juice4life

I'm 21 and this guy makes me look like a baby. No matter what he has done (whether it be drugs or what not), it has definatly aged his face. He looks like he is 30+. Freakin monster for 21 though. Blows my mind everytime I see his picture.

----------


## Random

> Who trains that guy I wonder........


Hes under the supervision of Dave Palumbo..

CD

----------


## guest589745

> Hes under the supervision of Dave Palumbo..
> 
> CD



no ****in wonder then.......

----------


## Random

> no ****in wonder then.......


Ha yea man

----------


## Mr Tick

That Guy is Fu*cking sick!! I want to be that big!

----------


## scribbs12

im going to look better than that one day ... lol.... haha..

----------


## Haro3

i still cant believe his muscle maturity/density for his age.....absolutely awesome......and for anyone that thinks genetics arent a HUGE part of his success try getting lean and having that kinda density/hardness at 21......not gonna happen!

----------


## soulstealer

Ya.... hes amazing but its goona take him a few years to get to the point to have a shot at MR.O

----------


## Haro3

> Ya.... hes amazing but its goona take him a few years to get to the point to have a shot at MR.O


lol hes 21! hes got plenty of time

----------


## daytrader

> If he lives.
> 
> Those that think he didn't start juice young are oblivious.
> 
> This isn't in anyway supposed to take away from his accomplishments.
> 
> It is simply being realistic.
> 
> The majority of the pro hopefuls start cycling using 1 gr per week test minimum..from the FIRST CYCLE.
> ...


YUp, guys that say pros dont use a large ammount of juice are living in fantasy land.. And that is NOT to take away from them or their accomplishments because trust me i admire these men that get on stage, something ive never done,,, BUT they abuse plain and simple.. I was talking to a vet whose been around the boards for a while that competes... still ameraturar and he says offseason he runs 4-5gs of test a week

----------


## ronan the barbarian

> YUp, guys that say pros dont use a large ammount of juice are living in fantasy land.. And that is NOT to take away from them or their accomplishments because trust me i admire these men that get on stage, something ive never done,,, BUT they abuse plain and simple.. I was talking to a vet whose been around the boards for a while that competes... still ameraturar and he says offseason he runs 4-5gs of test a week


i sort of agree,but why doesnt every man who has enough money and time become mr o?????

if its only down to gear then perhaps ill be mr o in a couple of years :Shrug:

----------


## daytrader

> i sort of agree,but why doesnt every man who has enough money and time become mr o?????
> 
> if its only down to gear then perhaps ill be mr o in a couple of years


Genetics..IMO, not taking away from what they do at all... but what do they do so differently from the ameraturs that compete.. that live and die for the sport.. JM2C

----------


## ronan the barbarian

> Genetics..IMO, not taking away from what they do at all... but what do they do so differently from the ameraturs that compete.. that live and die for the sport.. JM2C


agreed,they do risk their lives (eg;paul dillett) and good genes play a massive part

----------


## Zelos

impressive legs  :Jawdrop: 
Start to gear at this age , probably will not go after 50

----------


## Sheridan

> I heard he eats little babies for his PWM!


lmfao^^ i found that to be hilarious

----------


## Sokolhasan

why did you post a photo that only shows the upper body, his legs are he's best part, watch this http://youtube.com/watch?v=MtprcdQZupY

----------


## Haro3

> impressive legs 
> Start to gear at this age , probably will not go after 50


that is a rediculous statement! no one has ANY idea how long he will live, this is how rumors and stereotypes get started.

----------


## Zelos

> that is a rediculous statement! no one has ANY idea how long he will live, this is how rumors and stereotypes get started.


yeah that is also rumors that gear are egual to poison ? :Shrug:

----------


## danamial

this guy is a beast. his legs are almost to big!

----------


## 5x10

that dude is sick! no matter what he takes

that being said, he is taking more risks competiting at that level(igf, hgh, juice year round)

to each his own!

by the way, isnt that guys name ben rothesberger?

----------


## Haro3

lol it says right in the name of the thread trey brewer.....is his name

----------


## Schmidty

Is he a pro yet?

----------


## NaturalMass

not the way i would personally want to live my life..... Look at his before pics... how could he even breath? What the hell? How can you do anything when you're that big? What happens when he doesn't make Mr. O and he has no backup, while everyone else is going to college and putting more time towards a bright future? 

p.s. he sounds and looks about as dumb as an ox. Maybe he belongs in the gym 24/7

----------


## Mr Tick

> p.s. he sounds and looks about as dumb as an ox. Maybe he belongs in the gym 24/7




LOL yea thats what i thought too.

----------


## naturalsux

> not the way i would personally want to live my life..... Look at his before pics... how could he even breath? What the hell? How can you do anything when you're that big? What happens when he doesn't make Mr. O and he has no backup, while everyone else is going to college and putting more time towards a bright future? 
> 
> p.s. he sounds and looks about as dumb as an ox. Maybe he belongs in the gym 24/7


i m pretty sure he goes to college. stop hating.

----------


## davemuscle

Ahhh jealous people :Aajack:  ! Some guys here have been abusing juice for YEARS and look nothing close to this guy! It pisses them off so they say that he is dumb and that he will die young! It makes them feel better! Stop hating guys

As for me, wathever he did to get there, congrats! It is his choice and the way he wants to live! 
 :Welcome:

----------


## G0tMudd

Has great disapline for a 21 year old lol

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i think its the dark tan and low BF that make ya look older. Im not sayin actual sundamage, which it might be, but just having darker complexion makes lines more noticable. Interestingly, many black ppl i know look younger than there age. As on guy told me after i said he didnt look 53.. "Black dont crack baby!" 
Trey also wasnt to clean shavin in that pic either. Hair seems so be thinning though(at least from the pattern thats left).

I dont think its the roids that age you, at least not most of them.
However, anitestrogens might lower collagen forming so those and strong DHTs may cause some.
However, i have used many anit estrogens and ppl always think im 18-20

----------


## LookinToGrow

jeez....freak

----------

